# New Hampshire Legalizes Same-Sex Marriage



## Departure Song (Jun 4, 2009)

Got another one.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/04/us/04marriage.html?hp


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 4, 2009)

democrat buttsex party


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

is there any other democrat left-wing party.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 4, 2009)

now the other 44 states need to wise up

or perhaps the federal government needs to

idk, govern.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great news, especially seeing it after that other thread about the radio station. :]

Edit @ VPLJ: The Green Party is arguably more left than the Democrats, but it's a third party and will probably never win anything unless one of the two main parties collapses or something.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 6, 2009)

If only it weren't for that damn exception. >:(


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 10, 2009)

whoot. 

Now, if only they would do this in the other states...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Still getting confused about Prop 8, what the hell. I think my brain just can't accept the fact that _California_ has _twice banned gay marriage_.
Fucking Mormons.


----------

